# Lavash



## Shaheen (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey everyone!
Has anyone tried making lavash? The crispy stick type that is had as a cracker with cheese. I like mine with lots os sesame, dipped in hummus. I tried making it from a recipe I found online but didn't get the expected results. They browned unevenly and were quite soft. If I baked it any longer it would burn. But when I rolled it out thick they turned out well. What should I do to make it thin and crisp?

Thanks


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 5, 2007)

The lavash is not always thin. Like armenians make it some what thick, oh, about an inch or so, that is like 2.5 - 3 sanitimeters. Also if it cooked unevenly then it is the oven problem. You may want to try to turn it around couple of times during cooking. i love lavash, never made atempt to make one. The real lavash must be made in real clay or brick oven, like the pizza oven. Hm, maybe i should try to make it, I do make pizza at home after all. Good luck.


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi Shaheen, I have a flatbread recipe that sounds like the texture you are looking for.  As Charlie stated the lavash can have many different textures the one I have tried was also slightly puffy and soft.  

I will dig out the recipe and send it to you as a Private Message.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 5, 2007)

No-no-no, don't send it to her by a Private Message. Post here for Publick Viewing.


----------



## Candocook (Feb 6, 2007)

If it is copyright, it can't be copied here unfortunately.


----------



## Shaheen (Feb 6, 2007)

Yakuta said:
			
		

> Hi Shaheen, I have a flatbread recipe that sounds like the texture you are looking for.  As Charlie stated the lavash can have many different textures the one I have tried was also slightly puffy and soft.
> 
> I will dig out the recipe and send it to you as a Private Message.



Thanks a lot. You are really sweet!


----------



## D_Blackwell (Feb 14, 2007)

> If it is copyright, it can't be copied here unfortunately.


A recipe can't be copyrighted; a delineated list of ingredients and steps.  The 'presentation' of a recipe can be; specific descripitve or artististic langauage associated with the recipe.


----------



## cjs (Feb 15, 2007)

Well, I just went to get my lovash recipe and found out it's another one that was lost when my hard drive crashed!!! D-mn! I hope someone can post a tried and true one - geez, this just infuriates me!!!


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 15, 2007)

Shaheen said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot. You are really sweet!


 
dID SHE SEND YOU THE RECIPE? oops, sorry about that


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Charlie I did.  Let me know if you want it too.  I can send you a Private message.  It's a recipe I got from someone who attended Culinary Institute of America.  I have 3 or 4 recipes that were handed to my aunt by the individual and these are ones that were aired on Baking with Julia by some of the top chefs of the world.  I treasure these recipes and I have memorized the Challah recipe which comes out fantastic everytime.  

I don't want to publish it here with changes (takes too much time) but I can send it to you if you'd like.


----------



## cjs (Feb 16, 2007)

Yakuta, your p.m. box is full!!! Can't send a request to you, but could you p.m. the recipe, please?? Thanks so much.
jean

(guess more than a few of us wanted to take advantage, eh???? : ) )


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 16, 2007)

If it's not too much trouble, I'd like it also!  Pls Thx.


----------



## elcameron (Feb 16, 2007)

I roll my lavoche through my pasta roller to get it very thin. Works great.

*Pepper lavoche*

10 oz flour
1 tsp ground pepper 
½ tsp sea salt
½ cup water
¼ cup scant lemon juice
¼ cup scant olive oil

Blend in food processor rest one hour. Roll through the pasta machine cut to size bake 375 for 15 minutes or so.


----------



## cjs (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh, there's another of those "Why didn't I think of that?" ideas!!! Thanks, elcameron!


----------



## Candocook (Feb 17, 2007)

D_Blackwell said:
			
		

> A recipe can't be copyrighted; a delineated list of ingredients and steps. The 'presentation' of a recipe can be; specific descripitve or artististic langauage associated with the recipe.


 
I totally agree.


----------

